# first part to break on my Snowbear



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

I mean was a piece of crap. LOL after like 8 -9 years.. a part FINALLY failed! First part that broke ever!

The freaking wire-locking pin bent (most likely due to the backdragging I do). I mean, Can't they make a wire locking pin last the life of a plow (j/k)

Every other part is original, including the motor and lifting chain (before the went to the strap). The cutting edge has the corners a bit worn. 

But almost a decade using it..still the best thing I ever did to my (2wd) truck. Has never let me down until now 

Sooo.. I go to lowes and get a pin that looks and feels like the same .. but notice the locking wire is a bit thinner but, at the time, didnt bother me... dont think much of it..til the freaking second time I used it. I pull on the locking wire to remove the pin from the truck..and the freaking wire comes off in my hand..leaving the pin in the plow frame. Got to be kidding me! Freaking Taiwan made piece of crap pin!! 

Does anyone know of a better source for the pin (maybe AMERICAN made??) that will work. I am SOOOOOO tired of offshore made crap failing. 

Paul


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I know the feeling, I think lowes and walmart and the Home Depot buy by price they are not interested in Quality (Not where its made but the specs it's made too). I just took back some zip ties to The Home Depot, when I tried to make then tight the ties snapped WTF I had to use 12 of them to get 4 tight.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Try a farmer's exchange/store or an Agway etc.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd get from snowbear after all that one lasted 8-9 years. I got a snowbear too. Tuff as nails!!!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

try using 2 bolts of similiar size ..


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

snowfighter75;506592 said:


> I'd get from snowbear after all that one lasted 8-9 years. I got a snowbear too. Tuff as nails!!!


I probably will. Just hope they kept the same supplier and haven't gone offshore as well!


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

groundbreakers;506787 said:


> try using 2 bolts of similiar size ..


thought of that, but i like the idea of the quick release wire pin. but I know what you mean


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

Just ordered 2 pins from Snowbear and 2 wire connectors (getting kinda worn). Hope to get another decade or so out of them


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

I'll bet you will. I can't believe the abuse these little plows will take. And for less than a grand!


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

I think the plow is a freaking steal. No it is not the 'Best', but for a grand, and ability to mount on a 2wd truck.. just an awesome idea and execution. I am JUST starting to show some rust through the powdercoated blade and some surface rust on the black metal frame (plow kept outdoors all year). Even the winch is original.

After adapting 'real' plow lights to the plow it made it a lot easier to plow, and drive on the road (I know you are not supposed to do it with a SB)

It is nice to see a company still interested in quality products out there!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well if thats all that you broke on a plow used for residentials then i wouldn't really complain ... im on my second plow from SB .. and havent broke nething yet


----------



## Bayboy (Feb 2, 2008)

hi guys i am looking for a small plow for my geo tracker 4wd 2 door. Would you recomend a snowbear, or do they even make a plow that small for that machine, thanks craig


----------



## CruZer (Oct 24, 2006)

Bayboy;510474 said:


> hi guys i am looking for a small plow for my geo tracker 4wd 2 door. Would you recomend a snowbear, or do they even make a plow that small for that machine, thanks craig


The SnowBear would be perfect for that vehicle,I think.I have a 4wd S10 truck and it works fine on it.

I broke / lost a locking pin on mine the second time I used the plow. Of course,I was back dragging gravel  at the time. I use bolts now and don't back drag. It's a tough little plow that does everything I need it to do.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

groundbreakers;509904 said:


> well if thats all that you broke on a plow used for residentials then i wouldn't really complain ... im on my second plow from SB .. and havent broke nething yet


It is not a complaint..it was a joke - thats ALL that has failed on the least expensive plow available.. Just amazing how good these plows are!


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

finally got the part from snowbear. A bit disappointed that it is not identical to the original. But DOES look and feel better made than the one I have. 

But instead of the locking wire going through the head of the pin like the original. This one has 2 wires that form an L on each side of the head and hold on without going all the way through. 

I feel I may have a similar issue if I pull hard enough on the wire , that it will come out of the head of the pin. maybe I can drill a hole through the pin and put a heavy wire to pull on to extract it from the plow. 

As owners know it is sometimes hard to remove the pin and you yank on the securing wire to extract it. 

I am thinking putting a good amount of lube (oil/grease/something) on the pin to make it easier going in and out. 

Oh well

Paul


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

...and I will carry a hammer to extract the pin in case it does break again!


----------

